# Other > Fun and games >  Yes or No ( might be details)

## selena

I don't exactly remember where I first  saw this kind  of game. It's like putting  simple general positive questions ( example " Do you like apples?", just yes or no, with detail or no), the members who answers asks the next question. It's just for fun and knowing better others.

So, I will start.


Do you like rain?

----------


## magie06

Yes. 

Do you know how to knit?

----------


## Paula

No.

Do you like antiques?

----------


## Mira

yes love them.

Do you play sports?

----------


## Suzi

No
Do you like red wine?

----------


## Miss Molly

No

Do you like champagne?

----------


## Pen

No

Do you have pets?

----------


## magie06

Yes. A gold fish. 

Do you have any hobbies?

----------


## Mira

No,  still looking for one to pass the time.

Do you like monty python?

----------


## Paula

No

Do you like coffee?

----------


## S deleted

yes, if it's decaf

No you like the countryside?

----------


## selena

Yes, sometimes

Have you been to Paris?

----------


## S deleted

No, only ever travelled through France.

Would you or have you ever done a bungie jump?

----------


## Suzi

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have any allergies?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Latex being the most dangerous. 

Can you cook?

----------


## Mira

No, I don't.

Ever met somebody famous?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, loads of them, from Jethro and Michaela Strachen to John Lowe and Ian Botham. Too many to list.


Would you do a 'bush tucker trail'?

----------


## Paula

Not in a million years

Have you read Lord of the Rings?

----------


## S deleted

no, not seen the movies either

Are you a party animal?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you like liquorice allsorts?

----------


## Mira

The Dutch are famous for it. So my anwser is....

No, never liked the stuff haha.

Ever been to another continent?

----------


## selena

No.

Do you speak French?

----------


## Jarre

Non,

Whats the most kindest thing you have done to someone?

----------


## S deleted

How do I answer yes or no to that? However having fallen out with an old friend (very long story) I heard his girlfriend had kicked him out and he had nowhere to go , so got in touch and let him have my sofa for a few days til he get something more perminant sorted.


Have you ever broken the law?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Have you ever won a competition?

----------


## Suzi

Yes.

Have you ever sung in public?

----------


## S deleted

Yes.


Have you ever worn your undies for more than one day?

----------


## Suzi

ewww No

Have you ever been skinny dipping?

----------


## S deleted

haha, no (world is a better place for it too)

Have you even bought a brand new car?

----------


## purplefan

yes. well a van, dose that count? 

Have you ever started an argument because your board?

----------


## S deleted

Oh yes, I hold my hands up to that one.

Have you ever worked a night shift?

----------


## selena

No.

Do you give yourself manicure?

----------


## S deleted

No. 

Do you get your 5 a day???

----------


## Paula

Yes

Have you ever read Shakespeare (when not in school)

----------


## Suzi

Yes
Do you like apples?

----------


## purplefan

> No. 
> 
> Do you get your 5 a day???


Chocolate orange, terrys fruit wine gums'  fruit pastels, banana chew. yes i get mine.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

> Yes
> Do you like apples?


No.

Have you ever been on TV?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, twice

Have you ever get an idols autograph?

----------


## Suzi

No  :=(: 
Have you ever danced in the rain?

----------


## S deleted

Oh yes! And sung lol

Do you or have you ever grown your own vegetables?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Have you ever Got drunk and did something you regretted.

----------


## Paula

Yes

Did you ever get starstruck?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, once in my life. But the way i've been today not going there.


Have you ever performed to an audience?

----------


## Paula

Yes, lots

Have you ever been to an auction?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, and I got to play auctioneer once raising money for charity, that was fun.

Do you believe in love at first sight?

----------


## selena

Yes, sometimes.

Are your eyes brown?

----------


## Paula

No, hazel

Do you believe in fate?

----------


## magie06

Yes!

Do you keep secrets from your oh?

----------


## S deleted

no, cos I'm single.

Do you watch soap operas?

----------


## Suzi

Yes

Do you prefer tights or socks?

----------


## S deleted

Socks. Don't need to pull them down if ya get caught short hahaha.


Do you understand why football is more than life or death?

----------


## selena

No.

Do you speak Italian?

----------


## S deleted

Nope, I struggle enough with English lol

Do you think feet are freaky?

----------


## purplefan

Tights.
Have you ever gossiped?

----------


## magie06

Yes. 

Have you ever stolen anything?

----------


## S deleted

yes, the little pencils from Argos

Have you ever drank milk, still warm from the animal?

----------


## purplefan

No. 
Do you have a TV licence?

----------


## Paula

Yes

Do you like gardening?

----------


## S deleted

no, I can run a mower over the lawn but thats it.

Did you have an imaginary friend as a kid?

----------


## Suzi

Yes thank you, although I could see him very well my family were just wrong when they said imaginary..... 

Do you believe in miracles?

----------


## purplefan

No. 
Do Do you own shoulder pads?

----------


## S deleted

No. 

Have you ever broken a bone?

----------


## magie06

No. But I dislocated my knee a couple of times. 
It meant a cast from my hip to my ankle. 

Are you able to spell?

----------


## selena

No.

Is your favourite colour green?

----------


## S deleted

no, blue

do you enjoy sports?

----------


## Paula

No not at all

One for the boys - do you have a beard?

----------


## purplefan

No. I used to. 
Have you ever been to Africa?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Have you ever taken cooking lessons?

----------


## Pen

No (unless you count home economics at school)

Have you ever been to scotland?

----------


## S deleted

Yes beautiful country

Have you watched a movie more than 10 times.

----------


## purplefan

yes  (star trek 2 wrath of khan, 130 times to date) 

Do you read the daily mail?

----------


## Mira

No never read it.

Growing up. You played and love glamour rock?

----------


## S deleted

Nope but I've still got a lot of growing up to do so there's still time :p

Do you play a musical instrument?

----------


## magie06

Does a feadog count? If so then 
Yes

Do you believe in God?

----------


## selena

Yes, I do.

Have you ever been to Venice?

----------


## S deleted

Nope,  only countries outside the UK I've visited or travelled through are France, Belgium and Holland.

Do you believe in ghosts?

----------


## purplefan

yes. 

Do you secretly like a boy band?

----------


## S deleted

Hmmm, Well as a huge MJ fan I love the J5 stuff and they were a boy band I guess so yes but it's no secret, lol

Have you even been bitten by an animal? (insects don't count)

----------


## Suzi

Yes and I have the scars to prove it! 

Do you like rice cakes?

----------


## purplefan

No. 
Have you ever dated someone just to get a free meal?  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

No but I did date someone so he could coach me for my maths GCSE  :O: 

Do you like snakes?

----------


## selena

No, God forbid!

Do you like icecream?

----------


## magie06

Yes. All flavours and the bigger the better.

Do you have a secret power?

----------


## Paula

Yes. I can face down anybody, no matter how big, and turn them into crippling wrecks  :O: 

Does your partner play golf?

----------


## Suzi

No!
Do you want to be famous?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you like where you live?

----------


## S deleted

The city I live in yes, I just don't like the people and they don't like me.

Have you ever had sex in a public place?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. With my ex wife in our bedroom. The amount of blokes she had, it was busier than Billingsgate market! 
But really Yes. At a bus stop. 

Have you ever did a wee in a swimming pool?

----------


## S deleted

Yes.

Have you ever been in a helicoptor?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Did you ever been on a tv programme?

----------


## Paula

Yes top of the pops  10 January 1990 - a present for my 16th birthday. I was on camera 3 times

Do you like roses (flowers)

----------


## purplefan

can you remember who the host was and some of the acts? paula? it might be on youtube. 

No.

Do you like cup of coffee?

----------


## selena

Yes, even more than one.

Do you like autumn?

----------


## Paula

> can you remember who the host was and some of the acts? paula? it might be on youtube. 
> 
> No.
> 
> Do you like cup of coffee?


Simon Mayo. I've looked and it's not on there - yet

----------


## magie06

Yes. The autumn we had last year when the leaves were able to turn colour before falling off the trees.

Can you sing?

----------


## S deleted

NKOTB were No.1 with Hanging Tough  :O:

----------

Paula (24-04-15)

----------


## S deleted

> Yes. The autumn we had last year when the leaves were able to turn colour before falling off the trees.
> 
> Can you sing?


No, but don't stop me from trying, lol

Do you like fish and chips?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. and mushy peas. 

Do you use hungry house or just eat?

----------


## S deleted

either cos it means I don't have to cook,lol

Have you ever been to a nudist beach?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Full of old and very wrinkly fat german looking men. Totally over rated. 

Did you ever take part in any amateur dramatic shows?

----------

Paula (24-04-15)

----------


## S deleted

nope. 

Do you like rock music?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. Love it.

Are you  going to vote?

----------


## Paula

Yes

Do you do yoga?

----------


## S deleted

No

Do you believe in Magic?

----------


## Suzi

Yes.

Do you believe in aliens?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, I think we are ignorant to believe we are the only life in such a vast universe.

Do you like red meat?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. 

Do you have good neighbours?  (been watching Neighbours from hell)  :(rofl):

----------


## magie06

Yes. They brought in a card for Aisling this morning. Lovely couple. 

Have you ever spent more than 300 pounds on one item of clothing?

----------


## Paula

No, not even on either of my wedding dresses

Disco or live band?

----------


## Nita

Live band everytime

Sweet or savoury?

----------


## Mira

They asked me the same thing on the plane yesterday. Sweet.

Wouldyou ever like to go to a dwd meet and greet?

----------


## magie06

Yes

Were you born under a star sign Taurus?

----------


## rose

No, capricorn.

Character cottage or modern new build?

----------


## selena

Character is closer to my taste.

Do you read news about royal family?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. 

Bacon bap or Bacon sandwich?

----------


## S deleted

Sandwich, with an egg too

Do you have an interest in History?

----------

purplefan (27-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

Yes. 

Have you ever been to an auction?

----------


## magie06

Yes. A great experience!  

Are you organised?

----------


## S deleted

No, I kinda live on a knife-edge where a semi chaotic lifestyle works for me. To tip two far one way or the other leads to meltdown

Do you remember the name of your first ever pet?

----------


## Mira

No,

Although I remember a dog from when I was younger. My stepdad called him Rambo and he did destroy the living room haha

Do you know the rules of cricket?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Open fire or oil fired central heating?

----------


## S deleted

Open fire, although it's a pain cos ya can't instantly turn it down if it gets too warm, haha

Countryside or urban streets?

----------


## rose

London urban can be awesome. Suburbia.... not so much!

Fence or hedge?

----------


## selena

Fence.

Have you been to Aberdeen? if yes, do you like it?

----------


## S deleted

Yes and Yes, ermmm, have we switched threads again? Getting confused

Alps or Amazon?

----------


## Mira

Alps

Been to both and maybe because my background I like the alps better.

So you play games on your phone?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, current favourite is Perfect Shift.

Sky or Freeveiw?

----------


## purplefan

Yes but the English cricket team dont.  :(rofl): . Hope to be going to watch surrey in the summer. 

Do you believe in love at first sight?

----------


## magie06

Yes. 

Are you able to sew?

----------


## Paula

Yes

Can you touch your toes?

----------


## S deleted

Yes. Its getting back up that's the struggle

Are you scared of the dark?

----------


## purplefan

No.

Do you have trouble getting up in  the morning?

----------


## selena

Yes, it's hard.

Do you like autumn?

----------


## S deleted

yes I love it.

No you consider yourself to be disabled?

----------


## Paula

Yes

Sun or snow?

----------


## magie06

Sun everytime. I'm thinking of moving to Australia. Lol.

Hand written letter or email?

----------


## Mira

I love a hand written letter, but resort to email like the rest of them.

Do you fall in love easy?

----------


## Paula

No, but when I have it's been amazing, life changing

Do you have lots of (real) photos?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Started printing again this year. 

Colouring pencils or marker?

----------


## S deleted

Marker

Do you have a credit card?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. 

Do you make friends easy?

----------


## Paula

Yes

Do you like colour in your home?

----------


## magie06

Yes. In certain places. 

Do you like sweet things?

----------


## selena

Not too much.

Are you romantic?

----------


## S deleted

No, I'm done with romance

Do you exercise regularly?

----------


## Mira

not at the moment. I want to get in shape  again though.

do you have huge regrets in life?

----------


## magie06

No, but I'm trying to change. 

Home birth or hospital?

----------


## magie06

Sorry. Wrong post.

Yes. I have regrets. I don't think you can get to my age, and not have regrets.

Do you run?

----------


## S deleted

No, I did try jogging once but had to give it up. My thighs would rub together and set my knickers on fire :p

Could you live a happily without your mobile phone?

----------


## purplefan

No i could not. I am like a moth round a light bulb with my mobile i just cant put it down. Even when i am not using it i have it on me 24/7.

Bus or train?

----------


## magie06

Not bus today in Ireland, they are all on strike. 
So I'll go for train.

Pool or open sea?

----------


## purplefan

Open  sea. Love a good paddle. 

Plain or chocolate biscuits?

----------


## Amaya

Chocolate biscuits  :): 

Do you carry an organ donor card (or whatever the equivalent is in your country)?

----------


## selena

No, not yet.

Do you like Russell Brand man type ( just physique alike)?

----------


## S deleted

NO!!! I just wanna turn the hose pipe on him and give him a good wash

Do you have an open fire?

----------


## magie06

No, gas fire here.

----------


## magie06

Sorry, I forgot my question! 

Do you go to pubs?

----------


## S deleted

Yes

Do you watch game of thrones?

----------


## purplefan

No. 

Book or films?

----------


## purplefan

Films.

Fantasy or sci fi?

----------


## magie06

Fantasy. 

Football or rugby?

----------


## Suzi

Rugby

orange or apricot?

----------


## S deleted

orange

Apple or pear

----------


## ITWayne

Pear

Do you seize the moment?

----------


## S deleted

Ahhh, back on track again, cheers Wayne

No, unfortunately.

Do the holiday abroard?

----------


## magie06

Yes! 

Do you prefer pub grub or restaurant food?

----------


## Amaya

As this is the yes no thread, I'm going to say yes to both  :): 
Food = yes

But could you eat a sandwich whilst having sex?

----------


## S deleted

No, although I did once have a conversation out my bedroom window during sex lol

Do you enjoy pub sports?

----------

Amaya (12-05-15)

----------


## magie06

No. They interfere with the drinking!! Lol

Do you own a tablet?

----------


## S deleted

Yes, two in fact

do you always carry cash when you are out?

----------


## Suzi

No. Hardly ever.

Do you believe in guardian Angels?

----------


## S deleted

YES! I have one.

Do you still own and use a video recorder?

----------


## Amaya

No.

Would you enjoy meeting yourself?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Still have one. Use it for the clock only. 

Orange or blackcurrant?

----------


## magie06

Sorry just crossed paths, 

yes.

Orange or blackcurrant?

----------


## purplefan

Orange. 

Normal light bulbs or so called energy saving ones?

----------


## S deleted

proper ones that light up when you need them not 5 mins later

Back to a yes or no question


have you ever been burgled?

----------


## magie06

Yes. 
The took all my jewellery and my savings jar from the kitchen. They left my back door open, and my 2 greyhounds got in. They destroyed the house.

Do you believe in God?

----------


## S deleted

Yes

Do you still get milk delievered?

----------


## Suzi

No.

Do you like candles?

----------


## S deleted

yes, as in I don't dislike them.

Have you ever tried to receate the I Want To Break Free video when hoovering, lol

----------


## purplefan

Errr. No PMSL.  :(rofl):  

Do you sing in the bath or shower?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Do you like knitting?

----------


## S deleted

no, I haven't knitted since I was a kid and I was rubbish at it then.

Do you keep up with current affairs?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you like sci fi?

----------


## purplefan

Yes.
Did you watch wayward pines?

----------


## S deleted

No 

Do you like to answer your own questions PF? lol

----------


## purplefan

Yes. LOL Only when no one answers them!  :(giggle): 

You should watch wayward pines. its a combination of Lost and the prisoner. its on fox. 


Do you air guitar?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Do you believe the weather forcast?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. I just look out the window  :(rofl): 

Do you overspend when you go shopping?

----------


## S deleted

Yes

Do you enjoy going to the beach?

----------


## purplefan

Yes (only if it allows nude bathing) 

Do you like a take away or home cooked meal?

----------


## magie06

Home cooked, by someone else! 

Gas fire or stove?

----------


## selena

gas fire

Daily Mail or Telegraph?

----------


## purplefan

Telegraph (even though its a tory rag)

Red or brown sauce?

----------


## S deleted

No, don't need sauce. I'm saucy enough, lol

Are you an early riser?

----------


## magie06

No, I used to be, but its so difficult now. Its almost 7.30 when I get up these days. 

Do you garden?

----------


## S deleted

No, maowing the lawn and trimming the hedges is as far as my gardening skills go.

do you use taxis?

----------


## purplefan

All the time. 

Do you use matches or lighter?

----------


## Paula

Matches - love the smell

Monarchy or President?

----------


## purplefan

Monarch. 
Flat shoes or high heels?

----------


## magie06

Flat shoes

Emmerdale or Corrie?

----------


## S deleted

neither.

Will you be having a Eurovision Party tomorrow?

----------


## purplefan

No. 
Will you be spending any money today?

----------


## selena

No.

Do you like thrillers?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Do you know how to cook?

----------


## Suzi

Yes. 

Do you dance?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. I can do the fox trot  and the dashing white sergeant. 

Do you listen to the radio?

----------


## Suzi

Yes

Do you like the rain?

----------


## selena

Yes.

Have you watched yesterday Eurovision Song Contest?

----------


## Suzi

Yes.

Do you like moving house?

----------


## Paula

Yes, despite the chaos

do you like modern interiors?

----------


## selena

Sometimes.

Do you like Dublin?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Love it, so easy to get round, lovely shops, lots to do. Brilliant. 

Do you run?

----------


## purplefan

Only from people i owe money to.  :(rofl): 

Do you like spam (the meat)?

----------


## Paula

Oh yuck, no!

Do you like chamomile tea?

----------


## purplefan

Yuck No.

Do you listen to music when your on the bus and annoy other passengers?

----------


## magie06

No! 

Do you give way to others when walking on a narrow footpath?

----------


## S deleted

Yes

Do you speak to strangers

----------


## Paula

Yes, I'll talk to anyone  :O: 

Swimming or jogging?

----------


## purplefan

Neither

PC or laptop?

----------


## Paula

iPad

Sat nav or atlas?

----------


## purplefan

I'm a man. I  ever ask directions. 

Milk or lemon in tea.

----------


## magie06

I think we've gone off the title of this post. 
But if the question was do I take either milk or lemon, my reply is no!  I don't drink tea. 

The next question :- do you like to sew?

----------


## purplefan

No.

Do you have a nap in the afternoon?

----------


## magie06

Yes, but not every day.

Do you know how to drive?

----------


## purplefan

yes. 
Do you read a newspaper?

----------


## magie06

Only on a Thursday. 

Do you have any children

----------


## Pen

Yes

Is it raining where you are?

----------


## magie06

Showers, nice between them. 

Do you know how to swim?

----------


## Pen

yes

Do you dye your hair?

----------


## Paula

Oh, yes!

Do you like Jane Austen? (now answer carefully, this is very important)

----------


## Pen

Yes, but never got round to reading her books. But love the films

Have you ever knowingly and voluntarily eaten an insect?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. A worm.  When I was a kid at school. Did it for a dare. 
Have you ever annoyed your neighbours?

----------


## magie06

No, I'm the perfect neighbour!

----------


## magie06

I forgot to put my question in my last post, 

anyway here it is; 

Did you enjoy Shakespeare in school?

----------


## Suzi

Loved it. Still love it. 

Do you sort out clothes, books and stuff often?

----------


## Pen

No

Do you make anything?

----------


## purplefan

yes i make lovely cup cakes.

Do you get easily stressed?

----------


## selena

yes

Are you Choleric ?

----------


## purplefan

W.T.F are you on about? No i'm bloody well not.  :(punch):   :@:   :(rofl):  

Do you dunk your biscuit in your tea?

----------


## Paula

Ewwww no

Do you eat breakfast?

----------


## purplefan

yes. Rice crispies today and toast and spread cheese and a cup of tea. 

Do you pick your nose?

----------


## magie06

Yes all the time! 

Do you answer all your text messages?

----------


## S deleted

can't remember the last time someone sent me one  :(: 

do you have a set day for takeaway?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. Days days ending with a Y  :(rofl):   But Wednesday is normally my take away night. Friday i go down the cafe and have fish and chips. 

Do you eat in cafes?

----------


## Pen

Sometimes and mainly for a cream tea.

Do you ride a bicycle?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you have a special talent, if so what?

----------


## purplefan

I can play rule Britannia by squeezing my had under my arm pit. 

Do you smoke?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Do you exercise?

----------


## Pen

Yes If you count walking for nearly two hours everyday.

Do you like Gooseberries?

----------


## purplefan

No. YUCK!!!!!!

Do you use brylcream or hair spray or gel?

----------


## magie06

I use moose only. And I only started to use it this morning. 

Can you do sudoku?

----------


## S deleted

yes, with ease on good days. I use sudoku puzzles to mesure my concentratation levels, wierd maybe but true.

are you going abroad for a holiday this year?

----------


## magie06

No. Having a staycation this year. 

Can you do crosswords?

----------


## purplefan

yes. I love them. 
Do you have a shower or bath?

----------


## Paula

Depends whether I'm shaving my legs

Diy programmes or foodie ones?

----------


## magie06

Well neither, but I love the programmes about people doing up houses to sell on, like on Homes under the Hammer. 

Do you like Christmas?

----------


## purplefan

Hate it!  :(punch):  Even more since i became a christian and wonder what it has to do with the birth of our savior? 

Do you watch sport?

----------


## magie06

Kinda, only a few though. 

Do you support charities on the street? (You know, sunflower day for the hospice, or daffodil day for the cancer charity)?

----------


## S deleted

yes, if it's a cause close to my heart. I don't like this £2 a month bull tho, got enough bills to pay without adding another.

----------


## S deleted

Are you an outdoors type?

----------


## purplefan

No. 

Do you believe people have been abducted by Aliens?

----------


## S deleted

No but that doesn't mean I don't think there is intelligent life out there somewhere.

have you ever tried eating a dog/cat treat? lol

----------


## magie06

No. Well not sober anyway! 

Coca Cola or Pepsi?

----------


## purplefan

coke. 

Tea or coffee

----------


## magie06

Sorry Purple, it's susposed to be yes or no questions, my mistake. 

Neither tea nor coffee. 


Do you like crisps?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. Sorry for mucking things up. 

Do you like  curry?

----------


## magie06

No. Not even a mild one. 

Do you wear glasses.

----------


## purplefan

yes. Like Mr. magoo.  :(rofl): 

Do you use aftershave (guys) Perfume (girls)

----------


## Paula

Yes, I've got about 10 different 'flavours'

Do you like antique shopping?

----------


## matt

No

Do you play a musical instrument?

----------


## purplefan

Hi matt. welcome.
Yes i do. A mouth organ. 

Do you speak another language?

----------


## magie06

Yes. I speak Irish, which is like Welsh I think. 

Do you like cookery programmes?

----------


## Samantha340

since i get older yes.

Have you ever been arrested?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. At football match for being in a fight. Not very proud of it. 

DO you Have a smart phone?

----------


## matt

No my phone is ancient lol

Do you like traveling?

----------


## magie06

Yes. But bring me to a beach somewhere not too far away please.

Do you keep records of medical vaccinations (like we are susposed to)?

----------


## S deleted

No, I'm not that organised

Did you have a roast today?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. lamb this time.
Do you still write letters to people?  Not electronic letters proper letters in an envelope with a stamp.

----------


## Pen

Yes - to solicitors!

Do you like decorating?

----------


## magie06

Love it yes. I'm not very good though.

can you swim?

----------


## matt

Yes but not very fast

Can you juggle?

----------


## Paula

No, but my brother came out of uni with a crappy degree but excellent juggling skills ......

Do you like petrol station flowers?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you like High heel shoes?

----------


## Jaquaia

No. Comfort everytime! 

Do you fancy brushing my husky?  :O:

----------


## Paula

Noooooo it's why I have greyhounds - no maintenance coats

Do you like David Essex (be very careful with your answer  :(grin): )

----------


## Pen

Yes, I think he has got sexier as he has got older...

Do you like the smell of petrol? ( I have a thing about it I suspect that it was as my mum got a craving for the fumes when she was pregnant with me!!)

----------

Paula (10-06-15)

----------


## matt

Yes

Do you like anime?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> Yes
> 
> Do you like anime?


No. It is famous for treating children as sex objects.

What is your favourite qualia?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Infamous is probably more correct.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

I mean what is your favourite quale? Qualia is plural.

----------


## Samantha340

I thought the game was called yes or no?
My answer is yes  :O: 

Do you believe in Soulmates?

----------


## Paula

No, I do believe in falling in love and working really hard to keep that relationship going through the ups and downs of life

Do you like cooking?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Love it. 

Can you horse ride?

----------


## Jaquaia

No but I'd probably be great at falling off!  :O: 

Chocolate, yes or no?

----------


## S deleted

no, really not fussed on it.

Should I attempt to take the dog for a walk in the woods tomorrow?

----------


## magie06

Yes. I'm sure the dog will love that. 

Are you a fashion victim?

----------


## Paula

I like to think I'm a fashion leader  :O:  everything, inc crutches, has to be co-ordinated

Do you have lots of photos around your house?

----------


## Angie

No

Do you like quiet night out

----------


## purplefan

Yes if you mean a quiet night in. but i dont go out late unless i  go for a curry or kebab. 

Do you swear a lot?

----------


## Angie

I did mean a quiet night out, I like a country pub and something nice but simple to eat 

Yes depending on my mood.

Do you sit and stare into space alot?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. Sorry for the mix up Angie. 

Do you listen to the radio?

----------


## Jaquaia

Yes

Are you positive you don't want to brush my dog? Pretty please!

----------


## Angie

No problem PF hun

Completely positive, have enough coats to brush with 3 cats one long furred and my dog lol

Does anyone want to figure out my 3d modeling programme for me

----------


## Jaquaia

No, it's hard enough to use anything other then word!  :(giggle): 

Do I want cake?

----------


## magie06

Yes you want cake. You've been hearing about cake all day. 

Can you sing?

----------


## Jaquaia

Yes, but not amazingly well.

Are you an inventive cook?

----------


## S deleted

no

Should I have a bath tonight?

----------


## purplefan

sniffs.
No you smell like a rose garden.

Should i watch telly ?

----------


## S deleted

nah stick some music on instead

should i treat myself to a decaf cappachino?

----------


## magie06

Yes. It won't do you any harm. 

Do you shop on line?

----------


## purplefan

Yes too much.
Do you read magazine's.  I so which ones?

----------


## selena

Yes, they are so different: BBC History, Time, female ones.

Can you stand hot summer time?

----------


## S deleted

no. As I say when it's cold you can put extra clothes on to stay warm but when ya hot only so many cothes you can take off without getting arrested.

are  you a parent?

----------


## magie06

Yes. 

Do you have a library card.

----------


## S deleted

yes

do you have Sky TV?

----------


## purplefan

Dose BT TV count? 
Do you have a ambition to do or be something?

----------


## S deleted

Not really any more. Maybe play at the Lakeside but thats not a realistic one

Is it raining where you are?

----------


## magie06

No, for a change. The sun is shining. 

Have you eaten anything strange?

----------


## S deleted

No unless my sister's cooking counts, lol

Have you been to the theatre recently?

----------


## magie06

Yes. I was at pantomime in January. 

Do you own your house?

----------


## S deleted

Yes. But its lonely living all alone  :(: 

Are you in love?

----------


## magie06

Yes. Even after 14 years together. 

Do you switch your phone of

----------


## Paula

No

Are good friends as important as family?

----------


## magie06

Yes, even more so.

Do you have carpet in your house?

----------


## Paula

Yes, but a lot more hard floors (dog friendly)

Do you like shiny, sparkly stuff?

----------


## selena

Not a lot.

Do you often go on holiday at sea?

----------


## magie06

Yes. When I can afford it. 

Do you watch homes under the hammer?

----------


## purplefan

yes (still trying to figure out why) 
Do you have a juicer?

----------


## magie06

Kinda. Its my OH. No batteries required. We like orange juice so he makes it on the old fashioned way. 

Can you do a cartwheel?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Can you play poker?

----------


## purplefan

I have a poker. 
No I can't play.

Do you watch reality shows?

----------


## matt

No

Can you run a mile?

----------


## Paula

Not at all

Ice cream or chocolate?

----------


## magie06

Does chocolate ice cream count? 

Do you read fiction?

----------


## purplefan

Sometimes. 
Do you have candles in the bathroom?

----------


## S deleted

no still need to get my bathroom refitted so it's all basic atm

do you like to cook?

----------


## Amaya

Yes. Even though right now I don't.

Is 23:22 too late for snacking?

----------


## magie06

It depends on your day. I would say yes.

Tv or radio when you're at home?

----------


## magie06

Sorry wrong thread. 

Do you listen to the radio when at home?

----------


## purplefan

Yes.
Steve Wright. 
Do you like a fry up for breakfast?

----------


## S deleted

yes if someone else cooks it

do you feel young at heart?

----------


## purplefan

Yes i do. 

Have you ever been to a circus?

----------


## magie06

Yes, as a child. I remember being afraid of the clowns! I didn't like it. 

Have you a valid passport?

----------


## purplefan

No. Never had one.
Do you do D.I.Y?

----------


## Paula

No - I do the design and prettifying  :O: 

Lotto or People's Lottery ?

----------


## purplefan

Neither. 

have you ever been to a seance?

----------


## magie06

No. I got my palm read once. 

Have you got a favourite hero?

----------


## Paula

Yes, my husband  :): 

Pro you like colours in your home?

----------


## purplefan

As long as it is magnolia.  :(giggle): 

Do you like to soak in a bath ?

----------


## Paula

Yes, but my bath lift is upright so I can't  :(: 

Have you read Harry Potter?

----------


## purplefan

No. None of them. 
Did you lurk around the forum before you made the first post?

----------


## The_Scientist

no, i don't think so, i think i went straight for the introductions.

do you think the world needs to let "The Simpsons" die now?

----------


## Paula

Now, 20 years ago .... Yes

Are you bilingual?

----------


## Suzi

No I can speak a bit of several languages, but not bilingual level at all - although I'm pretty good at Makaton sign language. 

Do you have a favourite item of furniture?

----------


## purplefan

Yes; my lazyboy recliner. 

Do you like good music, sweet souls music?

----------


## Paula

Good is subjective, but I do like soul, Motown, r&b

Is your house your home?

----------


## magie06

Yes. I'd like to think so. The kids from the street think so as well! 

Do you buy lottery scratch cards?

----------


## purplefan

Yes i have one a few time. Biggest was last year £5,000 but normally win £20.00.

Do you have a credit card?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you believe on line reviews?

----------


## selena

A lttle.

Do you believe in paranormal?

----------


## purplefan

little LOL. not, i mean NOT!! Most haunted.  :(rofl): 

Do you have a sixth sense?

----------


## selena

Maybe.

Would you live abroad for a year?

----------


## Paula

Yes

Do you like Lladro?

----------


## purplefan

No. I use vegetable oil.
Do you watch sci-fi?

----------


## magie06

No.

Still water or sparkling?

----------


## Paula

Sparkling

Do you put off going to the dr?

----------


## purplefan

No. 
Do you brush your teeth everyday?

----------


## selena

Generally yes ( exceptions are black depression days).

Do you like Ben Affleck?

----------


## purplefan

Who? Never heard of him. 

Do you like oreo's?

----------


## magie06

Yes

Do you watch googlebox?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you have a secret stash of sweets?

----------


## S deleted

no

Have you ever build a Sandcastle as an adult?

----------


## magie06

Yes.

Do you use coupons when you shop?  (The ones from your supermarket or the papers).

----------


## purplefan

Ho yes. I save quite a bit with my shopping. Since i started i save about £10.00 a shop. 

Do you wash your trainers?

----------


## S deleted

No but the smell from my current pair I think I might start

Do you have a smartphone?

----------


## magie06

Yes. I think it's a smart phone anyway. 


Do you own a tablet?

----------


## purplefan

i take lots of tablets. But i think you mean an ipad etc? No i don't.

have you ever been to a live play?

----------


## magie06

Yes, and it was brilliant.  

Do you have a clock over your fire place?

----------

S deleted (11-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

Yes I do, my parents carriage clock on the mantle and a clock my friend made out of an old vinyl record.

Do you like rice pudding?

----------


## purplefan

Love it. Especially the tinned stuff with a bit of jam in it. Love it, love it. 

Do you wear white T-shirt with a Black wastes coat and jeans?

----------


## Paula

No, dresses all the time  :O: 

Do you like cottages?

----------


## selena

It depends.

Would  you prefer pudding or ice cream?

----------


## purplefan

pudding.
Do you sing?

----------


## S deleted

no, well I try but with no success.

Do you live in the same county you were born in?

----------


## Paula

No,  born in London, live in Hampshire 

Have you gone back to studying part time after leaving full time education?

----------


## S deleted

yes, I did a computer course 15yrs ago and did try to do a mentoring course last year but I didn't complete it  :(:

----------


## S deleted

Sorry forgot to add....Have you ever driven a sports car?

----------


## Paula

Yes, if an MGBGT counts (I owned one for a while)

Is your home decor full of colour?

----------


## S deleted

Nope, it's boring and miserable like me.

Are you good at keeping on top of paperwork and bills?

----------


## magie06

Yes.  

Is your house number even, as in 2, 4 or6. Those kind of even.

----------


## S deleted

Yes in fact every house I have owned have been even numbers.

Are you watching anything good on tv?

----------


## selena

yes.

Do you watch BBC news?

----------


## purplefan

No i watch Russia today if i want to hear the real news and not Propaganda. 

Do you scratch your bum in public?

----------


## Suzi

Nope  :O: 

Do you eat sprouts and cabbage?

----------


## magie06

No. 

Have you ever applied to be on tv?

----------


## S deleted

No not applied but I have been on the news a couple of times. I did think about going on Bullseye with a friend once, we're both average dart players and pretty good on general knowledge

Have you ever been to the Brecon Beacons?

----------


## purplefan

yes Beautiful. I have been on TV several times. once on the news. 

Do you like to go into book stores and read the books?

----------


## S deleted

Yes  love reading.

Do you have a 'party trick'?

----------


## magie06

No, definitely not. I'm always at the back of the line for that. 

Do you like cooking?

----------


## S deleted

No, I'm too impatient to spend time preparing food. 

Do you like snooker?

----------


## purplefan

No.
Do you like a good scratch?

----------


## S deleted

Oh yes.

Is there anything better than getting in a bed with fresh clean sheets?

----------

